
ACLU Comment on Congressional Move to Allow ISPs to Sell Consumer Data - rnestler
https://www.aclu.org/news/aclu-comment-congressional-move-allow-internet-providers-sell-consumer-data-without-permission
======
masonic
Where was the ACLU when this policy was in place for 96% of the Obama
Administration? The FCC just changed it a week before the last election.

------
itchyjunk
Some is really disconnected. It's either people who think privacy on the
Internet or off matters or the politicians who think otherwise. Or maybe it's
the lobbying that makes them turn a blind eye. If this somehow backfires and
their personal surf history gets leaked, I wonder if they'll sit back and
accept it as casualty of business or retaliate against the same ISPs.

------
jrnichols
How exactly is my ISP going to sell my browsing data anyway? How would they
collect it? Wouldn't something as simple as OpenDNS/etc thwart much of those
efforts? How would they even determine what is useful data and sort it out
from all of the junk?

How is this better or worse than all of the data that Google and Facebook have
been collecting on users for years now?

~~~
itchyjunk
Don't ISP's enjoy some privilege for being a carrier? Aren't they not one of
they start doing all this? Also, most people won't bother with <insert simple
solution here> so ISPs aren't too worried about it probably.

